# CADILLAC FEST 2 IN DOWNEY JUNE 10TH



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah we will be there


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

MANIACOS AL CIEN WILL B THERE


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bumpp.TTT


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:h5: *gonna be swervin & dippn & str8 cadillacc
[]P [] []\/[] []P [] []\[]*


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

this will be a good show


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

visionquest23 said:


> this will be a good show


X95 I agree


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

WHAT'S UP MIKE THIS IS RUBEN , CLOWNYS BROTHER SEE YOU THERE HOMIE WITH ~ COUNTY BLUES ~


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> WHAT'S UP MIKE THIS IS RUBEN , CLOWNYS BROTHER SEE YOU THERE HOMIE WITH ~ COUNTY BLUES ~


TO THE TOP WHERE ELSE CAN YOU GO KICK BACK AND CHILL WITH ALL THESE BAD CADILLAC'S IN ONE SPOT 
THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Bump


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

this event is getting a huge response


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......





WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY














WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











AT 2 PM WE WILL HAVE A REGROUPE AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK 1100 E FOOTHILL BLVD UPLAND CA.91786 AT 2 PM WE WILL JUST BE STOPING BY ON THE STREET SO THE REST OF THE PEOOPLE CAN JUMP IN AND CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO AYALA PARK.

















WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)
















AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Uso San Jose is planning on coming down to support with a couple cars.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

Im coming from phx just for this!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

mando said:


> Im coming from phx just for this!


IT WILL BE WORTH THE DRIVE :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

GREAT TURN OUT LAST YEAR!!!!! CANT WAIT FOR THIS YEAR
footage from last year
http://youtu.be/CrTT1XOyHUg


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

[B said:


> [/B]:thumbsup:MR.GM84;15312504]


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!!! *


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

PLEASE MAKE YOUR OWN THREADS THIS IS FOR CADILLAC FEST ONLY PLEASE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTOP


----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

*This sh!t should be off the hook...*



MR.GM84 said:


> PLEASE MAKE YOUR OWN THREADS THIS IS FOR CADILLAC FEST ONLY PLEASE


Last years was dope, had a lot of fresh cars, I already know there will be a great turn out at this event.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*TTMFT!!!!*


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

t~t~t WILL B THERE!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Bump


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!









​ 



 






​


----------



## Smiley77 (Dec 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Bump


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MR.GM84 said:


> TO THE TOP


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

CADILLAC'S ONLY PLEASE 

TTMFT


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

*2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

MAN I CANT WAIT!!!!!:x:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Lookin forward to this day


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMPING TTMFT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TTTT


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> CADILLAC'S ONLY PLEASE
> 
> TTMFT


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Can I come 2??


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> Can I come 2??


fuck yeah homie :shh:


it's a cadillac world


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

LATINS FINEST CADDYS WILL B THERE!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


>


AHHHH MAN THE CADDIEMAN 805 WILL BE THER TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice I live down the street I'll be there


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

one more week!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

BigLos said:


> one more week!!! :thumbsup:


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

Unity C.C phoenix will be in the house maybe next year we will bring the lacs once we check out the scene


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

SMOKES FROM HATER HUNTAZ CC WITH BE THERE WITH SMKYLAC>>>>>


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*BIG LOS & BIGJ77MC & DIRK DIGLER rolling 3 cars deep for sure!
ttt*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *BIG LOS & BIGJ77MC & DIRK DIGLER rolling 3 cars deep for sure!
> ttt*


94 95 96 thats how we do it!!!!


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

BIGJ77MC said:


> 94 95 96 thats how we do it!!!!


*you were close dawg, my shit is a 93 lol i know its those fucking mirrors. :biggrin:*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *you were close dawg, my shit is a 93 lol i know its those fucking mirrors. :biggrin:*


Fuckin mirrors!!! Lol. Btw!!! Wat up wit postin the pics of Highway Bound!!! U couldnt hold it could u? LOl


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Fuckin mirrors!!! Lol. Btw!!! Wat up wit postin the pics of Highway Bound!!! U couldnt hold it could u? LOl


i honestly couldn't lol! but CADILLAC FEST SHOULD BE GOING DOWN!
TTT.


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT for the Cadillac Fest!!!:thumbsup


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


Do you a full pic. Of that blue Cadi. Front end looks firme....


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


Clean ass caddys


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Are bikes allow


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good ????? Can we take bikes..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

I rather attend here if the aceptt bikez then the lowrider fest that shit is expensive as fuck


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

True true carnal....more then Vegas.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

HM WREKN82 said:


> Do you a full pic. Of that blue Cadi. Front end looks firme....


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> I rather attend here if the aceptt bikez then the lowrider fest that shit is expensive as fuck


hit me up we can work something out 714-371-5654 mike


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

MR.GM84 said:


> hit me up we can work something out 714-371-5654 mike


I already did homie am from viejitos b.c the prez said that their will be no awards tho cuss thise is only for caddys...


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

CADIFEST!!!!!!!!!! CADIFEST!!!!!!


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Latin Finest CC will be there on Sunday!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Damm , that's a Badass Cadi!:thumbsup:
Thanks for putting the pic up!! TTT for that CADI!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

TTT for the Caddiefest:worship:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Caddieman 805 said:


> TTT for the Caddiefest:worship:


whats up cheese burger :h5:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT MANNNN I WANTED TO GO TOO BAD IM WORKING PLAYER!!!!!



EL Presumido said:


> Latin Finest CC will be there on Sunday!!




YOU GONNA FINNALY TAKE YOUR WIFES CADDI OUT?????? I BET ITS FUCKEN SICK.....


Latin Luxury said:


> :thumbsup:





FUUUUUUU CADDI NEVER MADE BIKLAHSSS.........THIS IS CADDY FEST NOT SCHWINN FEST.........


mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT





DAMN PLAYER YOUR WHIPP LOOKS BAD ASSSSSS



El Aztec Pride said:


>


----------



## PE_AB (Sep 6, 2011)

TTT!!!!!!!!!
Public Enemy CC will be attending!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

these 3 will be there


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

CADILLAC BUMP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

http://youtu.be/CrTT1XOyHUg
LAST YEARS CADILLAC FEST


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

ElProfeJose said:


> T CADDI NEVER MADE BIKLAHSSS.........THIS IS CADDY FEST NOT SCHWINN FEST.........]




Cadillac does make bicycles
http://www.amazon.com/Cadillac-Fleetwood-Cruiser-26-Inch-Wheels/dp/B002GSYU82/ref=sr_1_5?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1339069410&sr=1-5


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

gmo442 said:


> Cadillac does make bicycles
> http://www.amazon.com/Cadillac-Fleetwood-Cruiser-26-Inch-Wheels/dp/B002GSYU82/ref=sr_1_5?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1339069410&sr=1-5


Dayummmmm. I stand corrected. Lol. That's some funny ass shit. I hope MIKLOW gets his caddi bike all shined up for this event.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

RI82REGAL said:


> these 3 will be there


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


 SWEET:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*i really love this fleet!:thumbsup:







*


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

http://youtu.be/CrTT1XOyHUg
LAST YEARS CADILLAC FEST CLICK TO WATCH YOU TUBE VIDEO


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BE HALF OF THE ENTIRE *LATINS FINEST FAMILY* WE WOULD LIKE TO *INVITE YOU *ALL TO *OUR FIRST ANNUAL PEDDLE CAR AND BIKE SHOW!!!!!* WE ARE VERY EXCITED AND LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT. IT WILL BE HELD ON *AUGUST 11TH 2012*. IT WILL BE IN MORENO VALLEY (*23750 ALESANDRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92555*) AT THE SAME SPOT AS OUR CRUISE NIGHTS FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAD THE OPPORTUNITY TO COME CHECK US OUT.....*WE INVITE ALL CLUBS LOCAL AND NOT LOCAL, ALL SOLO RIDERS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME KIDS YOUNG AND OLD*. COME HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH US AND SOME GOOD FOOD. AND AS ALWAYS NO DRAMA AND KEEP IT KID FRIENDLY. NO DRAMA AND NO BS......THANKS FROM THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY!!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON........AND VENDORS PM ME.


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

Ttt for Cadillacs I wish I could make it to your show but I got some more work I gotta finish before I bring my Cadillac back out hopefully next year ill be cruzing down there blowing the air conditioning going over the grapevine


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

will b there!!!!(cotton kandy):yes:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## 24 Karat Cadillac (Sep 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Got the new E&G Grille on ready to hit the cadifest.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT for the Caddy's


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

uffin: TTT for all the CADIs!!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

cant wait


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

I gotsta drop by


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

Less then 24 hrs dont miss out on this event Caddie lovers


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Ready for pics


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATINS FINEST IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP TTT. HAPPING NOW. GREAT FOOD ND NICE ASS CARS


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

pics


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Pics


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

PIXS!!!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Any pics???


----------



## PE_AB (Sep 6, 2011)

HAD A HELL OF A TIME TODAY AT THE CADILLAC FEST! ITS WAS NICE TO MEET ALOT OF COOL CATS THAT SHARE THE SAME LOVE FOR NOT ONLY CADILLACS BUT FOR LOWRIDING AS WELL. SHOUT OUT TO SMOKE FROM THE BIG "I", ALL THE GUYS FROM 100% RIDERS CC, MY BOY GUY FROM GHETTO LIFE CC AND I CANT FORGET MY CAR CLUB MEMBER BIG NATE FROM PUBLIC ENEMY CC WITH ONE OF THE CLEANIST LECAB 80'S CADDYS. AND MIKE FROM CADILLAC CONNECT AKA ONE HUNDREAD IM ALWAYS READY TO HELP OUT FOR THE SHOP AND SCENE.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Where da f is da pics


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Any pics?


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

Here is a few pictures


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

View attachment 495269


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

Had a blast good show much props to Mike and Cadillac Connect :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

GOOD SHOW MIKE HAD FUN......THE REAL CADDY PEOPLE SHOWD LOL....:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

any more pics??


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice pics.. TTT for the Cadi fest!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

some more pics


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

lowdude13 said:


> some more pics
> View attachment 496051


this nice


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

nice cadi's


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 496068
> View attachment 496069
> View attachment 496070


Nice set-up on that OCHUN ride and very power name in that trunk, TTT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DIRK DIGLER said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Dude wtf mike post some dam pics


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

ttt any more pics??


----------



## ogloko (Jan 5, 2006)




----------

